# Question about lowering my 2005 Altima



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi everyone. I currently own a 2005 Altima. I have 20" rims on it. People keep telling me that I should get it lowered to get rid of the front wheel gap. I know nothing about lowering, so I was hoping I could get some help. Here is a link to my car:

http://www.sounddomain.com/memberpage/703349

I'm assuming that I only need to lower the front, because the rear tires are already very close to the fender. Or do I "lower" front and rear? I'm really confused. Can someone steer me in the right direction?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

www.eibach.com

Prokits will lower it 1 inch front and rear.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben said:


> www.eibach.com
> 
> Prokits will lower it 1 inch front and rear.



What he said.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Ruben said:


> www.eibach.com
> 
> Prokits will lower it 1 inch front and rear.


The ProKit lowers it 1.3" in the front and 0.8" in the rear, the specs on Eibach's web site is wrong for both Sportlines and the ProKit.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Dude I cant find hot 20" rims anywhere do yall no any good sites??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Depends on what you call "hot".


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

im just having a hard time finding sites that are good sites if you can help that would be cool


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can start here. 

http://www.wheelmax.com
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/wheelbrands.jsp


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

...there's always Ebay too.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Again, I don't want to lower the rear, because my tires already rub when I have heavy passengers in the back.

So my question is, is it okay just to install the Eibach springs on the front tires? Or do you have to install front and rear at the same time?


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

felipestrong said:


> Again, I don't want to lower the rear, because my tires already rub when I have heavy passengers in the back.
> 
> So my question is, is it okay just to install the Eibach springs on the front tires? Or do you have to install front and rear at the same time?


Dude looking at you pics If you lower your rear anymore your wheels wont move. Is that the stock setup cause your front has the gap and the rear looks like you lowered it already. I don't think you can only do the front I make a phone call to my buddy shop and get back to you.

Yeah dude you can do the front only if you want I called up and its cool you got the green light. My buddy was not there so I called eibach and they said you can heres the number if you have anything else to ask 1-951-256-8300


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I can't imagine there being too much of a problem with lowering just the front. Trucks and older muscle cars are lowered up front or jacked up in the rear all of the time, but they are using blocks or leaf springs to accomplish this. I don't know how the car would react to having a different spring setup between the front an the back, but like I said, I can't see too much of an issue except for buying a complete kit to only use 2 springs.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Some people have mixed feelings about lowering only the front. Some say the ride is excellent while others say it is horrible. Are you sure you want to be driving around with a different spring rate? People that have done this have felt the front really stiff over bumps and turns while the back felt really loose and bumpy. The ride will be terrible, especially on 20s. You can ask Eibach and they probably won't recommend it.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Coco said:


> Some people have mixed feelings about lowering only the front. Some say the ride is excellent while others say it is horrible. Are you sure you want to be driving around with a different spring rate? People that have done this have felt the front really stiff over bumps and turns while the back felt really loose and bumpy. The ride will be terrible, especially on 20s. You can ask Eibach and they probably won't recommend it.


Well, if that's the case, then I guess I can't lower my car at all and I will be stuck with the gap up front. I can't lower the rear, cause the 20s are too big. So my only choice I thought was just to lower the front. :-(


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You never know, though. Some people say the ride is great. I would try it out for myself and see how it feels. Bad thing is, you have to find someone who is selling only one pair of springs since no one sells only two springs.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

felipestrong said:


> Well, if that's the case, then I guess I can't lower my car at all and I will be stuck with the gap up front. I can't lower the rear, cause the 20s are too big. So my only choice I thought was just to lower the front. :-(


How are your 20's too big? Sounds like you got the wrong offset, and you need to roll the rear fender lips. What is the width of the wheel, offset, and the tire size you are running. With a 245/35/20 tire the overall diameter is only 0.45" larger than stock. You could lower the front only but that is something I would never personally do because of the different spring rates, but there are numerous people who have done this.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> How are your 20's too big? Sounds like you got the wrong offset, and you need to roll the rear fender lips. What is the width of the wheel, offset, and the tire size you are running. With a 245/35/20 tire the overall diameter is only 0.45" larger than stock. You could lower the front only but that is something I would never personally do because of the different spring rates, but there are numerous people who have done this.


I don't mean that my 20's are too big to drive around on. I have 245/35/20s. They drive around fine. But when there are heavier people in the back sea, *then* my rear tires rub. Consequently, I do not want to lower the rear tires any more. If you look at the pics of my car (the link is in my signature), you will see that I have very little gap space in the rear. It's the front that is the problem.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i know of people who have just the front lowered. especially with subs in the back that will lower even more. i have prokit all around, and have been looking to put sportlines up front with prokit on the rear.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

felipestrong said:


> I don't mean that my 20's are too big to drive around on. I have 245/35/20s. They drive around fine. But when there are heavier people in the back sea, *then* my rear tires rub. Consequently, I do not want to lower the rear tires any more. If you look at the pics of my car (the link is in my signature), you will see that I have very little gap space in the rear. It's the front that is the problem.


Wrong offset on the wheels, if they were sized correctly they would not rub at all. The rubbing issue has nothing to do with the fact that they are 20's or extra weight in the back it has to do with wheel width, offset and tire section width. Try rolling the fenders, all you need is a baseball bat.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Wrong offset on the wheels, if they were sized correctly they would not rub at all. The rubbing issue has nothing to do with the fact that they are 20's or extra weight in the back it has to do with wheel width, offset and tire section width. Try rolling the fenders, all you need is a baseball bat.


I understand now. I'm not exactly sure how to "roll my fenders." Do you have any info on that? Or could you lead me in the right direction?


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

felipestrong said:


> I understand now. I'm not exactly sure how to "roll my fenders." Do you have any info on that? Or could you lead me in the right direction?


Jack up the rear enough to fit a baseball bat between the fender lip and the tire. Position the bat between the fender lip and the tire and apply a steady amount of pressure against the fender lip and slowly roll the bat the length of the fender. It may take quite a bit of force and repeated passes in order to roll the lip enough. There are others that will tell you to cut the lip, it works but you will have exposed bare metal that would need to be painted in order to prevent rusting.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a tutorial with pics.

http://www.quickhonda.net/fenderRolling.htm

Or you can you use a fender roller machine.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

HEAVENS PAIN said:


> im just having a hard time finding sites that are good sites if you can help that would be cool


 Try www.superbuytires.com too.

These are looking phat.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> Try www.superbuytires.com too.
> 
> These are looking phat.



Holy Yackasouraus.


----------

